
A Multilogue on Free Will - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2018/01/a-multilogue-on-free-will.html
======
nvahalik
It should be noted that a consistent, orthodox Christian view on this
discussion is actually summed up in what is called Compatibilism[0]. (tl;dr —
autonomous free will does not exist.)

The late Greg Bahnsen wrote on this topic[1] a lot. If you can find some of
his debates on YouTube they are well worth the time if you are interested in
this topic.

[0]: [https://www.monergism.com/topics/free-
will/compatibilism](https://www.monergism.com/topics/free-will/compatibilism)

[1]:
[http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt131.htm](http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt131.htm)

~~~
lisper
I was actually trying hard to get my God character to fairly represent the
compatibilist position, though this was a real challenge for me because I
personally believe that compatibilism is self-contradictory. If I didn't get
it right, all I can say is I gave it my best shot.

------
Natsu
Ron missed a really good opportunity to throw in a Watchmen-style ending with
the switch.

Also, with respect to the Pharaoh, it's interesting because he hardens his own
heart the first few times.

------
lisper
Posted in response to this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16336629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16336629)

